

Google Plus - aprox 40 million users as of 9/25/11  - weinerk

<p><pre><code>  Google Plus - aprox 40 million users as of 9/25/11
  
  I am just following up on research from Paul Allen 
  https://plus.google.com/117388252776312694644/posts/bGJPTALDkDe
  http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2747710
  
  I added a couple more recent samples (threw out a few names)
  
        07/04/11        07/09/11        09/21/11        09/25/11
         1,700,000       4,700,000       29,372,543      41,308,415 
                                
  Maring        3       9        50      65 
  Tomczyk       5       20       165     219 
  Lagana        7       13       100     150 
  Shireman      2       12       43      59 
  Tat   12      51              
  Tozzi         15      31       175     247 
  Trudel        9       25       212     286 
  Yasin         25      52              
  Greb  3       11              
  Toepfer       3       13       68      79 
  Cullinane     7       18       80      100 
  Fredenburg            3        23      35 
  Louderback            4        38      53 
  Santillanes           3        29      45 
  Murrey                4               
  Wilcoxen              8        20      40 
  Revelle               5               
  Parten                3               
  Lewter                6       23      30
  McTigue               9       49      61</code></pre>
======
pajju
The initial Invite buzz created these numbers.

But how many people use it after all? Is this signalling that Google's
engineers don't have a strategy in launching products?

They could have started solving a problem for a particular niche community.

I see another failing Wave.

~~~
weinerk
According to this [1] - "Some 31 percent of Google+ users polled said they
have already abandoned their accounts or not written any posts yet on the
site"

[1] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-08-05/google-may-pass-
twi...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-08-05/google-may-pass-twitter-with-
one-fifth-of-u-s-adults-online.html)

~~~
Dramatize
I haven't used it since trying it out on the first week.

------
abbasmehdi
If Google could've ported my data from FB and then invite all my friends then
that would've been another story (I would've kept using it). And MS is MIA,
I'm surprised.

